# A creative video of dogs having fun in the sun.



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

that's one of the songs that get my energy going. loved the dogs...

beth, moose and angel


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

That was adorable.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a great video :. At the end of it it mentioned that the dogs were trained using the Mirror Method. I wonder what that is? I'm gonna look it up.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> That was a great video :. At the end of it it mentioned that the dogs were trained using the Mirror Method. I wonder what that is? I'm gonna look it up.


Here you go.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

AmbikaGR said:


> Here you go.


That's funny. I just came back to post this video that I found about the method: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-M7aAAiSAU 
I don't know if it's the same as yours (I don't know how to embed the video). It's pretty interesting to watch them with their dogs.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Adorable! I recognize a couple of their dogs from another video - it's on their youtube page - decorating the tree.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Now that's too cute!


----------

